# 2011 Volkswagen GTI - HAT, Arc Audio, JBL, Memphis Audio



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, welcome to my first real build! I have put some form of aftermarket stereo in every car I have ever had, but this is the first time I have ever been serious about it. I've been scouring the forums for a while now and I think I am ready to start. A special thanks goes out to Trevordj for the inspiration from his build, and Scott Buwalda from Hybrid Audio for the great deal I got in the damaged box sale.

This will be a fairly simple build. I don't want to hack up my brand new car too much and I don't want to overdo it by putting in too many speakers. I will also include a few miscellaneous things in this build log, like an integrated Valentine One radar detector, Dieselgeek short shift kit, and (possibly) a multifunction boost gauge.

*As of now, this is the gear list:*
Stock VW head unit
JBL MS-8
Arc Audio KS125.4 mini (x2)
Hybrid Audio L6 (pair)
Hybrid Audio L1V2 (pair)
Memphis Audio SC10D4
Uberstealth Audio subwoofer box
Second Skin sound deadening products


*Possible additions:*
VW navigation unit (RNS-510)
Hybrid Audio L4 (pair)

Since this is my first install, I really need input from all of you. 90% of the members at DIYMA know more than I do and I'll be counting on that expertise throughout this process.

Here are a few of teaser shots. More to come next week!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Looking forward man! love GTIs 
yours it's going to sound really good!


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks good! I am eagerly tuned in.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

One VW dealer tech subscribed.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

crnacnac said:


> One VW dealer tech subscribed.


Uh oh, hope I don't void my warranty... :laugh:

I have a few goodies arriving this week. The JBL MS-8, the first Arc Audio KS125.4, and the Valentine One radar detector with BlendMount will all get here within the next few days. I'm ordering sound deadening tomorrow, and the Uberstealth sub box should be here within the next week or so.

I'm also going to get the car cleaned up and take some good photos soon.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm an air cooled guy, but love me some water pumped action now and then! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

When you do the spacers for the doors, I'd get some 1" hdpe plastic to make the spacers. In my 2008 gti I made my rings out of MDF and coated them. Water still got to them and caused them to swell and split. I just redid them with the hdpe plastic. Two inches worth. You're fortunate the midbass hole was moved to the front of the door. Mine are towards the rear. If you want any further tips on the doors, let me know. 

What are you planning to do with the tweeter?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome,

very nice CW (candy white) gti, and mostly all gear is seriously good. I have no input in regards to the memphis gear.

Scott is a really good guy and will not put you wrong in any way.

I think you will have a great sounding system running the Hybrid front stage.

You might want to try the tweeters in the kick panels or even in the sail panels.

I did not find the factory location on the mk6 gti to be all that good.
You will also need to sort out an acc power source.
Our cars no longer have those as such. Due to the Canbus in the car.
So Best bet would be to connect into a spare connector in the fuse panel on the left hand side for you. Usually from memory one of the bottom two rows. You will be able to add your fuse in that way it becomes extremely easy when you need to fault find in regards to the power.

Any idea where you want to mount the amps?
I'm guessing by the ARC KS mini series, you want to mount them under the front seats perhaps?

Are you going to run both ks125.4 on the front stage or one for the sub?


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

supra400hptt said:


> When you do the spacers for the doors, I'd get some 1" hdpe plastic to make the spacers. In my 2008 gti I made my rings out of MDF and coated them. Water still got to them and caused them to swell and split. I just redid them with the hdpe plastic. Two inches worth. You're fortunate the midbass hole was moved to the front of the door. Mine are towards the rear. If you want any further tips on the doors, let me know.
> 
> What are you planning to do with the tweeter?


Thanks for the tips! I definitely need info like that. Do you think I'm safe to install the midbass speakers there as long as I use HDPE instead of MDF rings?

I'm going to try to put the tweeters in the stock sail panels. I will have pictures of the stock doors up soon.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

glidn said:


> Welcome,
> 
> very nice CW (candy white) gti, and mostly all gear is seriously good. I have no input in regards to the memphis gear.
> 
> ...


I am planning to mount the amps under the floor in the hatch. The bluetooth module is mounted under the passenger seat in the 2011 GTI. I was hoping to retain all of the space under the driver's seat so that I can install an OEM (European) drawer under the driver's seat. There is very little room in the center console for storage, so the under-seat drawer sounds very tempting to me right now. Right now I only have 1 of the amps so it is kind of hard to mock up the layout. It will be tough to fit 2 amps, the MS-8, the subwoofer box, and a full size spare under the hatch floor.

There is an accessory port in the hatch area so I assumed I would be able to tap that for the turn-on wire. According to the Arc KS series manual these amps can auto-sense the power to turn them on without a turn-on wire. I will try that first. If that doesn't work, I can run another add-a-circuit in the fuse box for the amps. I am already installing one for the radar detector.

To answer your question about what I plan to run with the KS125.4, I actually plan to run 2 of them. 1 will be for the (2-way) front stage and the other will be for the sub, with 2 spare channels in case I decide to add a set of HAT L4s to the front stage.


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

The only place I'd put the L6 is in the stock location. I just did custom kicks for Seas W16NXs and there isn't much room to work with down there. I'd definately put the tweeter in the stock location to get the sound stage up. 

There should be a switched 12V in the fuse panel. If you keep the stock deck, you need to run switched 12V to the MS8, then the MS8 has switched out for your amps.
I use one of these to power my V1, but you can use it to send power to the MS8 also.

Edit: That's cool if the amps turn on automatically, and yeah, you can tap power off the acc power port in the back.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

supra400hptt said:


> The only place I'd put the L6 is in the stock location. I just did custom kicks for Seas W16NXs and there isn't much room to work with down there. I'd definately put the tweeter in the stock location to get the sound stage up.
> 
> There should be a switched 12V in the fuse panel. If you keep the stock deck, you need to run switched 12V to the MS8, then the MS8 has switched out for your amps.
> I use one of these to power my V1, but you can use it to send power to the MS8 also.


As he said about the switched power for the MS-8,
Interesting about the space. There is more than enough space down in the US spec GTI but not the euro spec GTI for the tweeters.

I do know about the auto sense function of the Arc's. 

Interesting, the floor pan should be the exact same as the mk5. There for you should be able to have the drawers under the seat and the amps too. As that is how I currently have my mk5 setup.

Well if the bluetooth module is under the one seat. I would recommend having a look and the MS-8 might just fit under the other seat. Including your drawers.

That way you have the amps and sub to mount in the boot.
Are you wanting to build the sub into the left rear panel with fibreglass?
or are you going to floor mount everything with the spare wheel?


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

supra400hptt said:


> The only place I'd put the L6 is in the stock location. I just did custom kicks for Seas W16NXs and there isn't much room to work with down there. I'd definately put the tweeter in the stock location to get the sound stage up.
> 
> There should be a switched 12V in the fuse panel. If you keep the stock deck, you need to run switched 12V to the MS8, then the MS8 has switched out for your amps.
> I use one of these to power my V1, but you can use it to send power to the MS8 also.
> ...


I hope you stay tuned to this thread so you can keep giving me useful info. Do you think there's enough room in the kicks for a set of HAT L4s? My car is a 6-speed manual and I really don't want to lose my dead pedal.


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

L4s are doable with dead pedal. I'll try to put up a pic tomorrow of what I did with sixes. You'll have to come up with a custom idea for the hood release if yours is still in the kick. I haven't checked out the mk6 yet other than a few pics I've seen. Personally, I'd stick with the L6 + tweeter. Not that the L4s aren't a good driver, had them for a while, but I prefer a larger mid that has a little more authority getting into the midbass.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

supra400hptt said:


> L4s are doable with dead pedal. I'll try to put up a pic tomorrow of what I did with sixes. You'll have to come up with a custom idea for the hood release if yours is still in the kick. I haven't checked out the mk6 yet other than a few pics I've seen. Personally, I'd stick with the L6 + tweeter. Not that the L4s aren't a good driver, had them for a while, but I prefer a larger mid that has a little more authority getting into the midbass.


I would love to see pictures of what you did. If I do add the L4s, I will still keep the L6s in the doors and the L1V2s in the sail panels.

And yes, the hood release is where you think it is. It is on the edge near the front of the door on the kick panel.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm here. Where's the pop corn...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pop in hand, with my feet kicked up!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Duncan, I'm looking forward to see what your impressions of the Memphis Sub.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

glidn said:


> Interesting, the floor pan should be the exact same as the mk5. There for you should be able to have the drawers under the seat and the amps too. As that is how I currently have my mk5 setup.
> 
> Well if the bluetooth module is under the one seat. I would recommend having a look and the MS-8 might just fit under the other seat. Including your drawers.
> 
> ...


I was going to try to mount everything under the floor in the hatch, but it is going to be a tight fit. If the MS-8 would fit under the driver's seat with the drawer I would have plenty of room for the amps and subwoofer in the hatch.

This is the subwoofer box I am using: 









That's not my car in the picture. It is from the Uber-Stealth Audio website.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Subscribed! 

I have a 2010 "MK6" JSW and am collecting parts at the moment 

... Shouldn't your doors have a 3 way setup from the factory? Tweet, 3.5"ish mid, and 8" woofer. Note I have not taken the doors apart yet, but that is what I understand. FWIW Rainbow offers a stock drop in speaker upgrade 3-way kit... Then again it is rumored that the stock speakers are dynaudio... Which I find hard to believe.

Glidn, we in the states do not get an under passenger seat cargo box. We get a Serius Radio reception box.

Why are you sticking with the stock head unit? Just out of curiosity.

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pillow said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> I have a 2010 "MK6" JSW and am collecting parts at the moment
> 
> ...


I have not removed the door panels yet, but I would be very surprised if there was an 8" woofer and a 3.5" mid in there. The sail panels obviously have a tweeter in each, however. The reason I would be surprised is because of the size of the stock speaker grill. It looks more like a 5.25" speaker is hiding behind the stock grills.

They might be unbranded Dynaudio speakers, but the quality wouldn't be anywhere near what you would expect from a Dynaudio product. For example, the upgraded (stock) Dynaudio speakers in Trevordj's Volvo C30 had plastic baskets.

To answer your other question, I want to keep some form of OEM head unit because you just can't match the looks and functionality with an aftermarket unit. The interior of this car is really nice and I want to keep it as "clean" as possible.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

> To answer your other question, I want to keep some form of OEM head unit because you just can't match the looks and functionality with an aftermarket unit. The interior of this car is really nice and I want to keep it as "clean" as possible.


I agree, I have been struggling with this issue myself... I like the functionality of the aftermarket HUs, but really do like the stock HU ease of use and Serius compatibility. 

Granted there are conversion/install kits so that the stock steering wheel buttons work. 

Also there is a factory VW dash kit if interested in a single DIN chassis setup. Below you end up with another storage cubbie.


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't want to steal your thread, but here are a few pics. When I get a chance I'll start mine. Using a 9887, BG NEO3s sitting in corners of dash, Seas W16NX in custom kicks I made, Dayton 8s in doors with 2 inches of HDPE spacers, 2 PDX 150 x 4 and a 1000 on a JBL W6 stealth box. Eventually want to mold Morel Piccolos in sail panels ($$$) and redo amps and MS8 where the wiring doesn't show. Right now the stage is wide, high, smooth and centered. Only complaint is I can tell the bass comes from the rear sometimes. Oh, still working on grills on the kicks. They will be color matched to the pods. Made an extention for the dead pedal. With sneakers on though, the stock dead pedal is still useable. My foot fits behind the pod. I've got to custom the hood release, yet.


----------



## kroky (Nov 27, 2008)

is that original JL stealth box?


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

supra400hptt said:


> Don't want to steal your thread, but here are a few pics. When I get a chance I'll start mine. Using a 9887, BG NEO3s sitting in corners of dash, Seas W16NX in custom kicks I made, Dayton 8s in doors with 2 inches of HDPE spacers, 2 PDX 150 x 4 and a 1000 on a JBL W6 stealth box. Eventually want to mold Morel Piccolos in sail panels ($$$) and redo amps and MS8 where the wiring doesn't show. Right now the stage is wide, high, smooth and centered. Only complaint is I can tell the bass comes from the rear sometimes. Oh, still working on grills on the kicks. They will be color matched to the pods. Made an extention for the dead pedal. With sneakers on though, the stock dead pedal is still useable. My foot fits behind the pod. I've got to custom the hood release, yet.


That looks good, but what I am planning for my system will be different. I can't handle anything in the way of my dead pedal. That setup wouldn't work for me unfortunately.

I've been kind of busy lately and I am still waiting for some equipment to arrive but there should be some updates soon.


----------



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have an '08 MkV Rabbit with the same stock speaker locations. I use the Hertz HSK 163s and couldn't be happier with them. Great clarity at high volumes and power hungry monsters. Running them passive right now, but plan to go active soon when I have the funds. They are also drop-in to the factory locations.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Just for clarity I was in for the 5K service last week and looked at the GTI doors.

The GTI only has a 2-way system in the doors. Tweets and 6.5s.

Sorry for the confusion, I thought the doors were like the Jettas.

Great thread! Keep it going!


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh, they are 6.5" drivers? That is good news! I thought there were going to be 5.25" speakers in the doors.

Updates are coming... I am still pondering which sound deadening products to use. I think I may end up going with Don's stuff over at Sound Deadener Showdown. I just sent him an email a few minutes ago, and I should make a purchase after hearing his recommendations.


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have been a little busy... I just got married Saturday!

I spent the daylight hours when I got home this afternoon cleaning the shoe polish and silly string off of the car. There will be a small update tomorrow to show you all the hard-wired Valentine One radar detector. By the time I got done washing the car today I didn't have enough light to take pictures. I will also be measuring the inside of the car so I can order sound deadening materials soon... hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

my congratulation, we r all wanna see your setup, but u should take care of your wife i guess))))


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Since the car is fairly clean and the weather here is great right now, I went out and took a few pictures. You tend to see lots of pictures of GTIs in various urban environments on vwvortex.com, so I decided to put a southern spin on it. Here are a few pictures from around Jackson, Mississippi. My sister-in-law has the good camera so I had to use my old point and shoot camera. Please excuse the poor quality of these.















































And here are the pictures of the radar detector. I chose a Valentine One detector and I used a BlendMount to mount it. The Valentine One uses a phone cord for power. It is run along the edge of the headliner and a-piller into the fuse panel on the side of the dash. I used an add-a-circuit to get a switched power source. The ground wire is mounted under the large bolt you see in the picture. There is also a plug for a future accessory for the Valentine One. I might add a remote display later on, and there will already be a power supply ready to go.

Take a second look at the glamor shots above and you can get a better idea of what the radar detector looks like from outside the car. It's not very noticeable.




















Thanks for looking! More updates coming soon.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

What poor quality? 

Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> What poor quality?


This camera sucks in low light, which is why the pictures of the radar detector install look so bad. It looks fine when the lighting is good though.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice job. I love the V1. I have one in my '04 R32 with the hidden remote display. The hidden remote helps for having a better line of sight and reaching for the mute button.

When you sound deaden your door skins, be careful and don't mix up the door skin bolts. Get a pice of cardboard and punch holes in it to hold the bolts in their correct order.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks good man! LOVE the 4 door Gtis.


----------



## Acceleratorz (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job so far. I like the V1 set up and I'm looking to get ideas for my 09' Wagon. Congrats on the marriage as well


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good so far. Keep up the good work and congratulations on your marriage.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

subscribed...


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. I have been busy with school and work. Hopefully I can get some of the sound deadening done while I take study breaks next week.


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Duncan345 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates everyone. I have been busy with school and work. Hopefully I can get some of the sound deadening done while I take study breaks next week.


Just finished my install, after 3 weeks of work. Combining full time school, full time work, and a full audio makeover is tricky and was frustrating. Youll soon learn the art of doing one piece at a time, as well working in the garage til 3am under a work light. Have patience, was my first huge install also. Learned quick the worst thing you can do is try and rush..


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ Agreed!!! Take your time.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

matt1212 said:


> Just finished my install, after 3 weeks of work. Combining full time school, full time work, and a full audio makeover is tricky and was frustrating. Youll soon learn the art of doing one piece at a time, as well working in the garage til 3am under a work light. Have patience, was my first huge install also. Learned quick the worst thing you can do is try and rush..


Add a 5 month daughter *+* a 4 year old son *=* me

*I know what you mean*, and I'm not even 1/2 the way in my install.

lets keep up!

Derick

.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

matt1212 said:


> Just finished my install, after 3 weeks of work. Combining full time school, full time work, and a full audio makeover is tricky and was frustrating. Youll soon learn the art of doing one piece at a time, as well working in the garage til 3am under a work light. Have patience, was my first huge install also. Learned quick the worst thing you can do is try and rush..


Add a 5 month daughter *+* a 4 year old son *=* me

*I know what you mean*, and I'm not even 1/2 the way in my install.

lets keep up!

Derick

.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you notice Memphis have just brought out new SC subs? They're not as shallow as these ones though.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

MaXius said:


> Did you notice Memphis have just brought out new SC subs? They're not as shallow as these ones though.


The SClass subs havent changed. The new subs are the Street Reference line. They are the replacement for the Street Edge line.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh weird, brainfart. For some reason I think I was looking at the M class page. Anyway, dunno why Sonic Electronix say they've been discontinued..


----------



## Duncan345 (Apr 30, 2010)

That's interesting about the new Memphis subs. I don't really keep up with them. I just chose the S-class because my installation goals limited me to 3.5" of mounting depth and a 10" diameter. There aren't very many decent subs in that group. Honestly, I may end up scrapping it and making a fiberglass box to hold a SI BM MkIII before it is all said and done. We'll see...

Anyway, there will be updates this weekend. I promise! I just got my MLV in the mail along with a rear chassis brace. Now I have all of the sound deadening materials in my possession. Hopefully I will get the hatch area sound deadened while I am installing the chassis brace this weekend. These unibody cars make all kinds of squeaking and groaning noises, but I think the chassis brace will help take care of that.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Not sure what the 10" goes like, but I got the 12" and it seems to do everything I want it to.. including a back massage


----------



## jgarcia1925 (Oct 29, 2014)

cant wait to build mine, looks good!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nice car man! but im biased 

you can look through my 2011golf build in my sig to get any ideas if youd like!

im looking forward to see what youll do. just take your time and do it right first and youll be okay! ask questions if you've got em!


find a line out converter that senses the canbus signal and youre golden.

I found this thread that sounds interesting.
VWVortex.com - External Amp/Sub in MKVI Golf TDI w/ Dynaudio


----------

